# Nervous about colonoscopy and EGD



## whysoserious (Apr 14, 2010)

Yesterday I was able to finally go the gastro's office. I really like my doctor; he's nice without being babying, he's straightforward, and he explained everything in great detail. Much better than my physician LOL! I'm feeling better about everything, but I'm really really nervous about having the colonoscopy and EGD procedures. I've never had anesthesia before or any type of procedure whatsoever. I'm pretty scared! Does anyone who has been through this before have any advice? I would appreciate it very much.


----------



## Nyx (Apr 14, 2010)

Just try to relax!  The colonoscopy is really nothing.  You sleep for a bit, have the procedure, wake up, fart and you're on your way!  lol  It really is that simple.  The only part that hurt was when they put the IV in my hand for the sedative..lol  And it wasn't that bad


----------



## Keona (Apr 14, 2010)

I just had the EGD 2 days ago and was nervous about it as well.   You go in, they take some info and then they put an IV in your arm and you sit there until you go in.   They walk you in to a room and they put an oxygen tube thing up to your nose (no in your nose) they stick a rubber thing on your finger to keep track of your heart rate and pulse.   They put a thing around your neck with something that looks like a big baby soother - it has a hole in it.  Then you wait for your GI doc to come in.  He comes in, asks if anything is new and then they put the rubber thing in your mouth so the tube doesn't damage your teeth.  The doc injects happy juice into your IV and then sprays something in the back of your mouth through the rubber thing 2x's.  That's all I really remember.   The worst part is the IV and the spray - tastes nasty (very bitter) but not so bad.   It's a cinch..really..nothing to worry about    Then you go home right away and you're a little loopy for about an hour.   First thing I said when I woke up was, "can I go home now?"
________
4F27E Transmission


----------



## Astra (Apr 14, 2010)

I wasn't sedated for my scope, (not sure why? dont think they do in UK?) and I got to watch it all on the big screen!Highly entertaining!
 I wasnt scared at all, I just wanted answers!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 14, 2010)

I've watched my colonoscopy in the past (valium and demerol were the drugs) .....even have pictures at home...

My current doc does a 'NORA' - Non-operating room anesthesia - so I go in, get the IV, wheeled intot he procedure room, some good drugs and nitey night!.....wake up in recovery afterwards....

The worst part for me is the prep - gatorade and I don't mix well......


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 15, 2010)

ZenLiving said:
			
		

> *Hey if you are really that worried think of this: *
> 
> *I had to have a colonoscopy in jail. I went to the hospital from jail with an armed escort.  I was handcuffed to the bed the whole time, even during the exam.*
> 
> *That will make yours seem like cake, no?*


:eek2:  :eek2:  :eek2: 

Thank you everyone for the help and information. I think I might just be a big baby about this, LOL. It really doesn't seem that bad but I just can't stop freaking out.


----------



## valin56 (Apr 15, 2010)

The worse part of the colonoscopy is what you have to do the day before to get ready for it.  The colonoscopy itself is nothing.  I felt the doc start the colonoscopy examination and then they shot me full of "happy juice" and the next thing I remember it was over.


----------



## Astra (Apr 15, 2010)

[QUOTE



*I had to have a colonoscopy in jail. I went to the hospital from jail with an armed escort.  I was handcuffed to the bed the whole time, even during the exam.*

*That will make yours seem like cake, no?*[/QUOTE]


Adam WTF?
everyone is too polite to ask, but I'm not!!


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 26, 2010)

You were all right, it was a breeze! The only difficult thing was the prep. Yuck! 

My colonoscopy showed some irritation on my colon and terminal ileum. My doctor wants me to get some x-rays before I get a def. diagnosis. I should be getting those this week and go back to the gastro next week.


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Apr 26, 2010)

Good for you!  It isnt that bad, like you said the prep sucks! Irritation is a sign, hopfully your gi took a biopsy, that usually gives a good dx.  Let us know what the gastro doc says.  Glad the worst is over  huh?  Hang in there.


----------



## whysoserious (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh yes I forgot to mention they biopsied a few places! Thanks for kind words Jetta.  

When I scheduled my colonoscopy the nurse told me to add Gatorade Propel to my drink, as long as it was clear. I added strawberry kiwi and it made the drink tolerable, it really didn't taste too bad. The worst part was being so full and having to just keep drinking and drinking.


----------



## phillycrohns (Apr 26, 2010)

I can understand your fears.  I was scared before my first colonoscopy too.  But I sort of enjoy the sedation part--it is really relaxing.  Honestly, one minute you are awake and the next you are waking up and it is over.  You never even know what happened.

So try to relax!  It really isn't bad!  I can't speak to the EGD though as I have never had it done.

I agree with WhySoSerious.  The prep was worse than the procedure--though not in a scary way.  Just in a "I am going to vomit if I have to drink anymore of this stuff" way.  But overall, answers are well worth the effort!

Good luck!
Chris


----------



## Keona (May 4, 2010)

Hey,
I have to have a colonoscopy.  Had the Endoscopy but I am curious to hear about this prep everyone is talking about.  Does it taste bad or ??.... what's so bad about the prep?
________
Rhode island marijuana dispensary


----------



## dreamintwilight (May 4, 2010)

I found it's more the consistency of the prep that made it difficult for me (and I don't gag easily). No matter how cold it was it still felt really thick in the mouth. It was like drinking salty lukewarm water with a hint of fruit flavor. I found it was a lot easier for me when I chased it with white grape juice to get the sensation out of my mouth.

I've heard some people say their doctor's office told them it was okay to mix with Gatorade, but no one said it was okay for me to do that so I just  held me breath and then drank the grape juice. It's just a LOT of liquid too.


----------



## whysoserious (May 4, 2010)

Keona, the problem I had with it was how full I was and I kept having to drink more and more. The drink itself was not too bad. I added strawberry-kiwi Gatorade Propel to mine and that made it okay, but it was still really salty. My advice would be to stay very, very close to the toilet. I sat in the bathroom and had my hubby bring me my drinks because when I had to go I had to GO, right then. You'll be going quite a lot too--I didn't even drink all of mine and I was still going even AFTER my prep. Oh, also use baby wipes too or your butt will get really raw!


----------



## Rebecca85 (May 5, 2010)

I have one scheduled in 2 weeks, should be fun as we only have one toilet in our house. Guess my boyfriend will have to cross his legs! Anything else I need to know?

Rebecca.


----------



## whysoserious (May 5, 2010)

Hi Rebecca! Sorry that you have to get one of these, but really the colonoscopy itself isn't bad at all, it's the prep that sucks! We only have one toilet in our house too, my hubby made sure to go before I started drinking LOL.


----------

